# Our new baby Bailey



## Jackie and Bailey (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi everyone. 1 week ago today we became proud doggy parents to little Bailey. He is an F1 working cocker/miniature poodle. He is so adorable. He turned 10 weeks yesterday. 
He looks very spaniel like at the moment but I'm excited to see how much he will change. Hes settled in amazingly and is quickly picking up toileting outside however we still do have a few accidents (expected). Hes sleeping a lot but when hes awake hes like a little whirlwind lol. 
Hes my first ever puppy so any tips would be great. Hes getting much better in his crate overnight. The first 5 nights were awful but last night he settled much faster. Lots of crying but the breeder told us this is normal and to leave him. I dont know if that is the right thing to do or not but it's what we were advised to do. 
Anyway just wanted to say hi and hope to pick up lots of advice here


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Jackie I have also a new puppy which I picked up on Friday she was 8 weeks old. She also looks more spaniel than poodle and she is gorgeous. I will put a photo on when I get time.It is also my first time of owning a dog so it's all a learning curb at the moment. Mia has also picked up on the toilet training really quick. She has took to her crate really well. The first couple of nights she went into her crate at 11.30pm woke at 4.30am for a wee then back in her crate. Last night she went straight through the night till 7am so couldn't ask for better. I probably think if Mia was crying and I knew she didn't want a wee I would leave her as well otherwise she would think everytime I cry they come to me. But everyone is different. Bailey looks adorable


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

My Louis is f1 working cocker and mini poodle . Nearly 3 now, enjoy your baby .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

They are all lovely and so quickly become a big part of the family. My Louie is 6 months now and stands 16/17 inches to shoulder and weighs in at 10 kg. He was 1 kg when we bought him home! He had lots of accidents in doors but like magic, when he hit 5 months be became totally clean in doors night and day. 
He too looked quite spaniel. He has a wavy coat but his adult coat hasn’t come through yet. Your Louie looks lovely. How big is he? 
Enjoy your puppies, they do grow quickly!


----------

